
Pandoc: universal document converter - tambourine_man
http://johnmacfarlane.net/pandoc/
======
jonalmeida
There are some nice Python wrappers as well [1].

[1]:
[https://pypi.python.org/pypi/pypandoc/0.5.1](https://pypi.python.org/pypi/pypandoc/0.5.1)

